# Audi-like running lights



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Audi-like running lights Now w/Nightshot*

I've installed LED running lights on my Routan, Audi like, and want to post a picture on this forum, but not sure how to do that. Any hints?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Go to photobucket.com upload pics. Hover over pic then click on the


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Pics*

Thanks for the info. That did it. here's the link to the website where I got them from:

http://www.carid.com/2011-volkswagen-routan-xenon-hid/headlight-kit-92558.html


I'll post some night shots soon, with the headlights on.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

VWroutanvanman,

Looks cool.
Could you post some instruction how to install them?

Thanks.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*How to:*

Go to the web site where I purchased them, theres a pretty good video of how to do the install. Wish it was as fast as they show in the video. The 2 LED strips comes with 30 side-firing lights at 19" long. Had to cut out 2 lights on each side to fit. They just stick on, then run power wire.


Thery're very bright. Now I have to go buy 4 Sylvania Silverstars so the lights all match. The LEDs are cool white, and the regular lights are warm white. I noticed that Autozone or Advance auto parts (I forget which) have some similar lights, but not the required 19" length, but they have some cool rear lights (red with yellow turn signal) where the turn signal portion zips to the side a la 2011 Mustang, probably won't do it, though.

Too bad they can't be installed inside the housing, although I've heard that some Mustang people put their housings in an oven to melt the glue so they can be separated. Not sure I would want to try that on a $300 headlight, though.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I like that! Just wish it were on the inside of the lense. And yes you can pop them in the oven to soften the adhesive, IF that is how they are held together. I wanted to ebay a set of lights but I wanted angle eyes or halo eyes, that are cold cathode flourescent like the high end euro cars. Just haven't got around to it. The stock lights can be had fairly cheap on the bay. But that does look cool!


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Angel Eyes*

Thanks. You can make your own angel eyes by using a clear curtain rod pull. Cut it to length and put it in the oven to bend it into a circular shape, and drill out one end to glue in an LED. There's a good how to on you tube somewhere, probably under Angel Eyes.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

VWroutanvanman,

Did you have to remove headlight assemblies in order to connect wires?


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

No, you don't have to remove the headlights. It is easier to remove the front facia, so that it moves away from the headlights about 1", exposing the flat channel under the headlight where the strip of LEDs mount. There's just enough space to locate the strip to the facia under the headlights, and there is enough room to reach down to get the wires from behind the headlights.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

VWroutanvanman said:


> No, you don't have to remove the headlights. It is easier to remove the front facia, so that it moves away from the headlights about 1", exposing the flat channel under the headlight where the strip of LEDs mount. There's just enough space to locate the strip under the headlights, and there is enough room to reach down to get the wires from behind the headlights.


 VWroutanvanman,

Sorry to bother you again, but could you provide details how to remove front fascia?
I just ordered this kit and want to install it next week.

Thanks.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Facia removal*

1. Open hood. There are 2 steel bolts above the grill by the radiator and 2 plastic screws with inserts. Remove them. 
2. In the wheel arch where the plastic facia meets the steel fender, there is a slot at the front of the fender inside the arch and in there is a bolt that faces up, so you'll need a ratchet with an extension to reach it. There is a plastic insert there so be carefull pulling the facia foward. With those 6 bolts removed, you should be able to move the facia foward an inch or two.
3. I picked up power from the keyed power socket under the dash by the console, and hooked it to a switch installed between the two power sockets.
4. I was able to send a wire through the hood release cable gasket at the firewall by tapeing the wire to a small diameter 3' long carbon fiber rod and pushing it through next to the hood release cable. I lubed the rod and went through easily. (LATE EDIT: this is the procedure recommended by Chrysler when installing trailer wiring). I mounted the strip so that the wire came out the near the back of the headlight, but you could mount it the other way so the wire is by the grill, but the turn the wire would have to make was too much, I thought.

Or you could take out the headlights, but I found the facia removal pretty easy. 
The kit includes 2 19" strips, and that's all, so you'll need all the connectors, wires and such. I ran all the wires through plastic wire looms I got at Autozone. 

The power wire from the switch I mounted inside the van connected to the LEDs right next to the fuse box under the hood.


By connecting to keyed power with a switch, when parked with the radio on, lets say, but the car not running, you can shut the LEDs off with the switch, although they look pretty cool when on at night with the car parked.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

VWroutanvanman said:


> Thanks. You can make your own angel eyes by using a clear curtain rod pull. Cut it to length and put it in the oven to bend it into a circular shape, and drill out one end to glue in an LED. There's a good how to on you tube somewhere, probably under Angel Eyes.


That's a great idea, we have a plastics guy we use when we are desiging machinery. I'd have him whip something up. Certian plastics will yellow with UV and thats not cool. I also have a friend who can blow glass, I could just have him roll some for me. But ultimately I'd like to use fiber optics, we use fiber bundles on our machines but they are sheathed in Stainless or PVC, I want clear covering, I think the individual strands of glass fibers will transmit the light better without degregation of the light. I sometimes I tend to over think things. But you definitely have my gears turning!


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*fiber optic tree*

I thought that fiber optic cable only shined light at the end, not along the lenth of the cable. How would you make angel eyes out of fiber optic cable? Hey, wait a minute, I have an old christmas tree thats fiber optic. Theres got to be at least a mile or two of cable there. Hmmm, what could I make next?


----------



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks Fantastic.... Great Job !!! :thumbup:


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

Very nicely done! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

i like it :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

